# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الأعمدة والأخبـــــــــــ (الاربعــ  22/12 ـــاء) ــــــار

## Ehab M. Ali

*السلام عليكم
أخبار وأعمدة الاربعاء 
22 ديسمبر 2010
:1251:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

السلام عليكم
أخبار وأعمدة الاربعاء 
22 ديسمبر 2010
:1251:






وعليكم السلام
والله ايقونتك  بامانه عجبتني شديد
:blb6:
روعه والله
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وعليكم السلام 
ومتظرنك ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كاش الروح الرياضية 
* من غير المريخ يرسل الرسائل الايجابية عن بلاده.... 
* بلاده التي هداها المفاخر واصبح ديدبانا علي بابها وبوابة في جدارها وجدارا في بنائيها وبناءا في مدنها ومدينة في مساحتها ومساحة في قلبها وقلبا بين ضلوعها .........
* المريخ يقول للقاصي والداني ان السودان بخير وسيظل بخير لن تزوره الكاميرات بحول الله لتسجل دماء اهله * وكيف تسيل او مواعينهم وكيف تمد او عرباتهم كيف تنزح .... 
* المريخ حقق مصير هذه البلاد من اول امس وكل وكالات الدنيا تقول ان ناديا في السودان قد سجل فلان وضم علان بمبلغ كذا ..... 
* جلب المريخ امس الاول الطمانينة للجميع بان الخير موجود وان المساحات القادمة من المستقبل في ميادين الرياضة لا ميدان الحرب والدمار.... 
* لقد ضم المريخ الحضري ليل الاثنين فهبط مبارك الي السودان صباح الثلاثاء... 
* ولقد اعار المريخ لاسانا الي ليبيا فجاء القذافي تاني يوم
* وكوكب المفاخر يحرس هذا السودان من الطامع والشامت .... 
* ماذا تعني مليون دولار امام سمعة وطن؟
* ماذا تاخذ جنسية لمصري امام خطر انقسام البلاد...... 
* كان الساسة يفكرون كذلك وكان الوالي يعمل لذلك.... 
* يريد ان يقول ان الفضائيات آن لها أن ترسل مناديبها الي السودان ليغطوا الاستفتاء والدوري كمان..
* المريخ حين خرجت كل الدنيا عن سقوط ام درمان واراد المستثمرون ان يسحبوا اموالهم او يلغوا برتكولاتهم ... جعل مباراة عصرية في استاد الخرطوم تلفت انظار العالم الي ان الوضع امان والنسيم عليل
* هذه هي غايات المريخ ...وهذا ما يجب ان يشكر عليه..... * فلم يكتف كوكب النار بانضاج البطولات بل حرق صحائف المؤامرة التي علقت علي مباني الامم المتحدة وسفارات الاعداء في بلاد شرابها الدم الحرام وقوتها من لحوم الاحرار والحرائر
* ان الوطن في منعطف تاريخي لاندري مابعده لولا ان المريخ قد وضع لافتاته ما بعد المنعطف ليقول للجميع ان الوضع آمن ومستقر ... 
* وان ليس هناك الا ان تشاهدوا عبر الفضائيات جمهورنا يملا المدرجات فيدهش الاصدقاء قبل الاعداء وان الملايين تخرج في الشوارع لا لكي تستبيح امانها ولكن لتقول فوق فوق مريخنا فوق .... وسيد البلد للهلال الكبير
* ان المريخ قد وقع ضمانا مع العالم قبل ان يوقع عقدا مع الحضري ان هذا الشعب الفنان لن يصيبه الضر ولن ينحدر الي كمين المتربصين ... 
* وان القادم للاغنيات والامنيات وارقص يا حضري
* سيبقي السودان نائما مادام بالباب المريخ يحرس وسيبقي حاصدا ما بقي المريخ يزرع ....... 
* وينداح الامر الي الابناء اجمعين من الوسيم الهلال وحتي الي نشيد طالب في الدورة المدرسية 
.................................................. 
* المنتخب سيلعب يوم خمسة القادم مع كينيا في القاهرة 
* وللان لم يتمرن ولن يكون مستعدا لتلك الدورة فلذا نقترح ان يرمم بافراد من الاولمبي فان الاولمبي يملك افراده المخزون اللياقي ولا يحتاجون الا للخبرة والتمرس..... 
* وسيظهر المنتخب الاول في المباراة الاولي بمظهر جميل لكن قادما سيجرجرون اقدامهم وقد يجرجرون سمعة المنتخب الذي يمشي نافشا ريشه بانه من تعادل مع غانا في غانا
.................................................. ..........
* قال ليك في واحد امتحنوه لوحده جاء التاني........ 
* وقال ليك في واحد جنسوه ..... ورجعوه اهلو
* وقال ليك في واحد حلاق بعد ما فطر جاء يقول الحمد لله قال نعيما
* كل الكلام حول تجنيس الاوغندي وتركه لناديه السابق انا ما داخل لي في راسي....
* احتمال كبير يكون برنامج الكاميرا الخفية ....... 
* الواحد ما يشفق ويكتب ..... زكية زكريا..... العجب كيف؟
* لكن في احتمال ما تكون الكاميرا الخفية...... يعني تجنس وما تسجل ...دي يا حسن محجوب ما تشوفي وما تشيلي زااااتها علا بالفرنساوي
* ده لاعب سيمبا والا زمبة
* الله يخلي ليكم سيمبا باري
* قال ليك الاوغندي مدافع
* والهلال ما دافع
* مفروض يدوكم (كاش) الروح الرياضية
* جنسيتكم ما بياباها لكن الفيكم اتعرفت
* سيكافا زاتها ضعيفة عشان كده الا نص الموسم
* كان تخلوا الكاردينال يقسط ليه
* والا الارباب يوديه الارسنال
* والا طه علي البشير يخليه يدخن لفافات الصبر
* والا ابو مرين يهددوا بي سلاح
* وووالا الزاكي يديه شيك
* والا الكابتن يطلع بيه بيان
* والا الكتيابي يديها ليه لاب توبات
* انتوا التسجيل بالجنسية بس ما حلال
*حلال


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في السلكياعجب لازم تتشفتن
• والله حكاية غياب العجب عن مراسم توقيع المحترفين دي واجعاني لي اسي 
• واجعاني شديد 
• مفروض ياعجب بوصف انك الكبير فنا ومكانة 
• اول حاجه يشاوروك في الناس الدايرين نجيبهم 
• تاني حاجه تمشي المطار صالة كبار الزوار 
• تستقبل اي محترف جاي لينا 
• تالت حاجه ترافقهم الي موقع الاقامه 
• رابع حاجه تسلمهم الشعار انت 
• وتحمر ليهم 
• خامس حاجه ترافقهم لمكاتب الاتحاد للتسجيل 
• عشان يعرفوا التيم ده فيهو كبير 
• و تسلمهم لائحه الضبط والربط 
• سادس حاجه تعزمهم عشاء لتعرفهم علي لاعبي الفريق 
• سابع حاجه تسوقهم الاستاد يتفرجوا 
• تامن حاجه توديهم النادي يلاقوا ناس النادي 
• تاسع حاجه تضبح ليهم الكديسه 
• عاشر حاجه تتشفتن يا عجب عشان ما نتبشتن 
• اسي مافات شئ ياعجب 
• من هنا ولي قدام 
• تجي عيونك حمر شديد 
• انشاء الله يقولوا 
• يقولوا عندك رمد 
• المهم العين الحمراء بتجيب كاسات بره 
• انت الكابتن 
• يعني انت لازم تسد خدمه اربعه وعشرين ساعه 
• عجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب صفا 
• عجب ايييييييينتباه 
• تقدم للامام معتداااااااااااااااال مارش 
• قشه ماتعتر ليك 
• مع مي مع مي مي مي 
• اها 
• الجماعه التحت الحيطه 
• اوعه تكون وقعت فيكم الحيطه !
• قوموا 
• تعالوا شهر سته 
• انشاء الله الوكت داك تسجلوا حته حته 
• اليوغندي لسه ماجا ؟
• بجي 
• اصبروا 
• قلت ليكم الطياره اليوغنديه زي القبضه 
• بتجي فجأه
• اصبروا 
• انتوا صبرتوا الكتييييييييير 
• باقي الاكتر 
• امس استمتعت بكتابات الاهله 
• كنت بقرأ ليهم ككتاب رياضيين 
• اكتشفت انهم كتاب رياسيين 
• ماتستغربوا في رياسيين دي 
• رياسيين يعني رياضيين وسياسيين 
• امس الاعمده كلها سياسه 
• الاستفتاء 
• حقوق الجنسيه 
• الوطنيه 
• اللوائح والقوانين
• الوطن وبد السياسات الخارجيه 
• وكلام سياسي كبار جنس كبره 
• الله يجازيك يا الحضري 
• مرقت الابداع ده كلو من وين ؟ 
• يعني شهر سته لو ميسي جا فداسي 
• الجماعه ديل حايكتبوا لينا عن الرأي الفقهي الراجح في تعامل المسلم مع شعوب امريكا الجنوبيه في سنه الاستفتاء لتقرير مصير شعب الجنوب 
• والغريبه لو جا معاهو كرستيانو 
• اكيد حايكلمونا عن العنف ضد المرأه 
• وكيف انه وصل اوجه في جنوب افريقيا ابان الاستعمار البرتغالي 
• جنوب افريقيا دي بتجيب سيرة استقلال جنوب افريقيا 
• وسيرة استقلال جنوب افريقيا بتجيب سيرة المناضل نلسون 
• وسيرة المناضل نلسون بتجيب سيره ابوهو الرباهو 
• عمك مانديلا 
• وده الكلام المابنفع مع الكتاب الرياسيين 
• عشان كده 
• قرطوا علي كده 
• وقوموا من تحت الحيطه 
• الاستاذ الرائع صلاح دهب كتب كلام دهب بمداد من دهب 
• تحدث عن صفقة الحضري 
• وقال الكتير 
• من ضمن كلامو قال
• من يحاول الانتقاص من قدر هذه الصفقه هو كمن يحاول ان يدفن راسه في الرمال او ( يطبظ ) عينه حتي لايري الحقيقه 
• يا استاذي صلاح 
• المطبظاتيه كتااااااااااااااااااااااااار 
• البقول ليك الحضري كبير 
• والبقول ليك اخلاقو ضيقه 
• والبقول ليك جا يشيل القروش ويزوغ
• والبقول ليك الاتحاد جامل المريخ في تسجيل الحضري 
• وهو كلام الناس شويه !
• لكن عجبتني حكاية الطبظ دي 
• يعني اي زول قال الحضري مانافع يبقي طبظ عينو 
• نسميهو طبظه 
• ياخالد عزالدين 
• ياخالد عزالدين
• الحضري كيف !
• رأيك شنو يا الرشيد !
• الحضري كيف !
• ايطبوووووظ 
• ياحضري 
• غايتو اي كوره يقبضها الحضري 
• نحنا بنهتف 
• ايطبوظ يا حضري 
• والماعاجبو يطبظ عينو 
• الرائع الجميل فيصل الحوش من شندي الحلوه 
• قال 
• مع التسجيلات ناس ترقص تجنن وناس تهتف تحنن , عائد عائد يا ارباب 
• ايطبوظ ياحضري 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والحضري برقص في منصة التتويج 
والي لقاء
سلك


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*




			
				• اليوغندي لسه ماجا ؟
• بجي 
• اصبروا 
• قلت ليكم الطياره اليوغنديه زي القبضه 
• بتجي فجأه



هههههههههههههه والله بالغت يا سلك 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هنا نعيد مرة أخري نشر عمود الكاتب الصحفي 
صلاح دهب 
قطع جاف 
بمهنية خالصة جدا كنت حريصا ان اتواجد بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رغم انني كنت اعلم انه في ذلك الوقت ليس للهلال اية تسجيلات داخل مكاتبه لكن حرصي كان اكثر على مشاهدة حفل الاستقبال والتظاهرة الكبيرة لاصحاب القلعة الحمراء لنجمهم الجديد الحضري الذي يستحق بالفعل كل هذه الاحتفائية وكل الحضور الجميل الذي توافد لمشاهدته وهو ايضا يستحق الاهتمام الضخم لانه نجم تخطى مرحلة العربية والافريقية نحو العالمية ، والرجل له تاريخ حافل بالانجازات والبطولات ويكفي انه كابتن المنتخب المصري حتى الآن ولحدي بكرة لذلك ووفقا لهذه المعطيات من يحاول الانتقاص من قدر هذه الصفقة هو كمن يحاول ان يدفن رأسه في الرمال او (يطبظ) عينه حتى لا يرى الحقيقة وشخصيا كنت سعيدا جدا باتمام هذه الصفقة لاسباب كثيرة ابرزها ان اللاعب لن يكون اضافة فقط للمريخ ولكنه سيكون اضافة للكرة السودانية وسيعطي المنافسة وزنها وثقلها وكثرة متابعيها ومعجبيها ، وللمرة الثانية والثالثة والألف احيي كبير المريخ وزعيمه التاريخي الرجل العملاق جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي لانه يستحق كل الصفات التي اسبغت عليه فهو عملة نادرة واخلاص اندر ووفاء انعدم في زمن الجحود والنكران والضرب تحت الحزام ولعلنا نفخر كرياضيين بانه لا زال لدينا رجال من معدن الوالي لا يعرف الصدأ ولا التآكل ولا انخفاض القيمة لان وزنه ذهب وعياره ألف .. بالمناسبة هذا ليس (كسير تلج) للرجل لانه لا مصلحة لي معه لكنها كلمة حق يجب ان تقال في حقه حتى نسطرها ونؤرخها باقلامنا للاجيال القادمة. هنيئا للرياضة قبل المريخ بهذا الرجل الاسطوري وهو يحقق آمال وطموحات جماهير ناديه وقاعدته العريضة بصفقة سيذكرها التاريخ ان كان بالحضري او من معه ويا بخت جماهير المريخ وهي ترقص على نغمة أرقص يا حضري..!!
حاجة اخيرة..
لا أظن ان الاختيار عندما وقع على السيد يوسف محمد يوسف لرئاسة نادي الهلال لا أظن انه تم دونا عن جميع اقطاب الهلال ورموزه لانه مفكر او خبير كروي او عالم في الرياضة وقوانين الفيفا والقاصي والداني يعلم من جمهور الهلال ان الرجل جيئ به لانه يملك المال ولأنه هلالي والثانية تجعل ماله في خدمة الهلال كما الوالي مع المريخ وكما فعل الارباب قبلا مع الهلال لكن واقع الحال وواقع التسجيلات يقول ان المريخ تفوق على الهلال وبالضربة القاضية لينكشف فارق الامكانيات المادية بين الهلال والمريخ .. بالمناسبة قرأت حوارا للسيد وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي اسامة اونسي اشاد فيه بانجازات مجلس الهلال فاندهشت وقلت اي انجازات تعني يا سيادة الوزير؟ فالاستاد ياهو ذات الاستاد والنادي نفس النادي والفريق خرج من الكونفدرالية وفقد كأس السودان فاي انجاز تعني يا سعادة الوزير تراه ولا نراه..؟؟!﻿
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عائــــــــــــــــــد عائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد يا ارباب
هتاف جماهير الأزرق امام مباني الاتحاد
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قرن شطة:
 البدري إرتكب خطأً جسمياً عندما تعاقد مع الحارس مجدداً ليلعب لفريق المريخ السوداني.. والأهلي صنع من الحضري لاعباً ونجماً لكن الأخير لم يراعي كل هذا وهرب من النادي تاركاً إياه في محنة شديدة ، بل وأشاع في جميع وسائل الإعلام أنه يتعرض للظلم والاضطهاد داخل النادي الأهلي.


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الزمالك يتراجع عن التعاقد مع الحارس الفلسطينى رمزى صالح بسبب مغالاته فى طلباته المالية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حسام البدري:
 أنا من استبعد اللاعب عبد الكريم النفطي لأن أداءه غير مجدي مع الفريق ، وسأصل الخرطوم الجمعة القادمة

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إستدعاء أحمد الباشا للإنضمام للمنتخب الوطني الذي سينضم اليه يوم الأحد القادم .. ومنح أذونات لسعيد السعودي بسبب الامتحانات وهيثم مصطفي لظروف سفره لعلاج ابنه بالمانيا والمعز محجوب لظروف العملية الجراحية المتوقعة وعلاء الدين يوسف لظروف (خاصة)


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مصطفي الأغا في صدي الملاعب:
هناك كمية من الرسائل وردت للبرنامج تتسائل عن جدوي التعاقد مع الحضري وهو في سن 37 سنة .. وانا متأكد انهم ليسو مريخاب
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووووووور ياهوبا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*سلك يا عجيـــــب
مشكــور يا ايهــاب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

حسام البدري:
 أنا من استبعد اللاعب عبد الكريم النفطي لأن أداءه غير مجدي مع الفريق ، وسأصل الخرطوم الجمعة القادمة





الزول دا ما خايف النفطي يربط عليه الشارع ويلطّشو
:chris::chris::chris::chris:
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حسام البدري:
الوالي تحدث معي عن إمكانية ضم عصام الحضرى من الناحية الفنية نظرا لحاجة الفريق لحارس ذو قدرات خاصة، وكان ردى عليه من منطلق الامانة العملية ان الحضرى حارس لا يختلف عليه اثنان وانه يوافق على التعاقد معه بصفته المدير الفنى للفريق.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حسام البدري:
عندما كنت أعمل في الأهلي كان يؤخذ برأيي، أما ما  يخص عودة الحضرى فقد كنت من المؤيدين لعودته إلا ان الرفض كان قرار مجلس ادارة الاهلى، وشطة لم يفكر في الأمر بمنطقية.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* ادارة فريق سيمبا التنزاني مندهشة من الانباء التي نشرتها الصحافة المحلية في دار السلام حول تعاقد الهلال مع لاعب الفريق جوزيف اوينو الذي اشارت صحيفة نيو فيشون اليوغندية الى انه كان قد وصل الى الخرطوم قبل يومين ووقع عقدا مبدئيا مع الهلال للانتقال الى صفوفه في يونيو المقبل بعد حصوله على الجنسية السودانية. 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*واكدت ادارة النادي التنزاني ان اليوغندي اوينو لا يزال مرتبطا مع سيمبا بعقد ساري المفعول ولا يمكنه حسم امر انتقاله الى الهلال وهو لا يزال لاعبا في صفوف الفريق وأكدت علي استمرار اوينو في صفوف الفريق بعد تعثر انتقاله الى الهلال واعلنت تمسكها بمشاركة اللاعب مع الفريق في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا التي يشارك فيها سيمبا من مرحلة الدور التمهيدي واكدت الادارة ان المدافع اليوغندي سيظهر في اول مباراة لسيمبا في البطولة الافريقية وبالتالي لن يكون بامكانه المشاركة مع الهلال في الموسم الحالي اذا انتقل الى الدوري السوداني لاحقا خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية حسبما تقرر لوائح الكاف ، وهدد المسئولون في نادي سيمبا اوينو بعقوبات رادعة حال رفضه المشاركة مع سيمبا في البطولة الافريقية ليكون بامكانه المحافظة على فرصته في اللعب للهلال افريقيا.يذكر ان سيمبا سيواجه فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي في دور ال32 من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا حال تأهله على حساب بطل جزر القمر.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*واكدت ادارة سيمبا أن اوينو لا يزال مرتبطا معها بعقد ساري المفعول ولا يمكنه حسم امر انتقاله الى الهلال وهو لا يزال لاعبا في صفوف الفريق وأكدت علي استمرار اوينو في صفوف الفريق، ومشاركة اللاعب مع الفريق في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا من الادوار التمهيدية منذ اول مباراة افريقية وبالتالي لن يكون بامكانه المشاركة مع الهلال في الموسم الحالي اذا انتقل الى الدوري السوداني لاحقا خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية حسبما تقرر لوائح الكاف ، وهدد المسئولون في نادي سيمبا اوينو بعقوبات رادعة حال رفضه المشاركة مع سيمبا في البطولة الافريقية ليكون بامكانه المحافظة على فرصته في اللعب للهلال افريقيا.يذكر ان سيمبا سيواجه فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي في دور ال32 من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا حال تأهله على حساب بطل جزر القمر.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* الدولي عصام الحضري زار نادي الزمالك امس وتنازل عن مستحقاته المالية على النادي، وسيوقع الحضري على ورقه بتحمله قيمة الـ مائة ألف دولار نصيب الزمالك من الغرامة الموقعة على اللاعب، من قبل المحكمة الرياضية ليكمل آخر خطوة في طريق انتقاله للمريخ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المستشار جلال إبراهيم رئيس الزمالك:
أتمني التوفيق للحضرى في مشواره الجديد، وهو أحد أبناء نادى الزمالك وقدم الكثير للفريق طوال فترة وجوده مع القلعة البيضاء
وأطالب الإعلام بالكف والهدوء في هذا الموضوع، خصوصاً أن المسألة تم حسمها بانتقال اللاعب رسميا لنادى المريخ السودانى.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*من جهة أخري أكمل عادل أبو جريشة ترتيبات انتقال الحارس عصام الحضري للمريخ وذلك بعد التقائه بادارة نادي الزمالك وتسلمه لمخالصة من النادي تؤكد خلو طرف الحضري وامكانية اكمال اجراءات انتقاله رسميا الى صفوف المريخ بعد دفع المبلغ المتفق حوله
*

----------


## yassirali66

* سلك يا عجيـــــب
 مشكــور يا ايهــاب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* العاجي باسكال سيطير الى بلاده فجر غد عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية بعد اكتمل اجراءات قيده في كشوفات المريخ في اعقاب وصول بطاقته الدولية من الاتحاد العاجي .. فيما سيبقى الزامبي ساكواها في انتظار وصول بقية المستندات المطلوبة لاكمال اجراءاته حتى يتسنى له السفر الى بلاده.


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*من المنتظر أن يغادر الدكتور جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ الي القاهرة لحسم عدد من القضايا 
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*مشكـــور الاخ طارق حامد
على عمود الاستاذ ســـــلك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ملامح زيارة الوالي للقاهرة..
* زيارة النادي الاهلي والالتقاء برئيسه الاستاذ حسن حمدي ونائبه كابتن محمود الخطيب في حضور الكباتن مصطفي يونس واحمد شوبير وذلك لتقريب وجهات النظر بين الاهلي والحضري ومحاولة التوصل لحلول في القضية التي رفعها النادي الاهلي في مواجهة عصام الحضري ونادي سيون السويسري للمحكمة الفدرالية للفيفا.
* سببحث الوالي مع المسئولين بنادي القرن توقيع توأمة بين الفريقين ودعوة النادي الاهلي للحضور للخرطوم والتباري مع المريخ.
* سيتوجه الوالي الي نادي الزمالك لتقديم الشكر لمجلس ادارة النادي الابيض بقيادة المستشار جلال ابراهيم وعبد الله جورج والكابتن احمد رفعت لتجاوبهم الكبير في المفاوضات مع المريخ واطلاقهم لسراح الحضري، بجانب تفعيل التوامة مع نادي الزمالك وتقديم الدعوة له للحضور للخرطوم للتباري مع المريخ في اي وقت.
*  سيجتمع الوالي بالكابتن حسام البدري ومدرب الحراس احمد ناجي بجانب مدير الكرة كابتن عماد النحاس وذلك للوقوف علي التحضيرات لاستضافة معسكر الموسم الجديد ورسم ملامح خريطة مريخ 2011.





*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* الاعلام المصري يطالب باتاحة الفرصة من جديد للحضري للمشاركة مع منتخب مصر بعد ان تخطاه الاختيار في مباراة قطر الودية الدولية الاخيرة والتي خسرها الفريق بهدفين مقابل هدف، وتأتي المطالبة بعد زوال اسباب عدم استدعاء الحضري والمتمثلة في عدم مشاركته مع ناديه السابق الزمالك وقالوا ان اللاعب سيكون جاهزا للمنتخب عبر مشاركته مع المريخ السوداني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ملامح زيارة الوالي للقاهرة..
* زيارة النادي الاهلي والالتقاء برئيسه الاستاذ حسن حمدي ونائبه كابتن محمود الخطيب في حضور الكباتن مصطفي يونس واحمد شوبير وذلك لتقريب وجهات النظر بين الاهلي والحضري ومحاولة التوصل لحلول في القضية التي رفعها النادي الاهلي في مواجهة عصام الحضري ونادي سيون السويسري للمحكمة الفدرالية للفيفا.
* سببحث الوالي مع المسئولين بنادي القرن توقيع توأمة بين الفريقين ودعوة النادي الاهلي للحضور للخرطوم والتباري مع المريخ.
* سيتوجه الوالي الي نادي الزمالك لتقديم الشكر لمجلس ادارة النادي الابيض بقيادة المستشار جلال ابراهيم وعبد الله جورج والكابتن احمد رفعت لتجاوبهم الكبير في المفاوضات مع المريخ واطلاقهم لسراح الحضري، بجانب تفعيل التوامة مع نادي الزمالك وتقديم الدعوة له للحضور للخرطوم للتباري مع المريخ في اي وقت.
*  سيجتمع الوالي بالكابتن حسام البدري ومدرب الحراس احمد ناجي بجانب مدير الكرة كابتن عماد النحاس وذلك للوقوف علي التحضيرات لاستضافة معسكر الموسم الجديد ورسم ملامح خريطة مريخ 2011.








شكرا الحبيب ايهاب على الاعمدة والاخبار الرائعة التفتح النفس من الصباح
الوالي مازال يثبت يوما بعد يوم استفادته من التجربة الماضية وقدومه بقوة لمعالجة كل السلبيات في المرحلة المقبلة
نتعشم خيرا كبيرا للمريخ الايام القادمة باذن الله
*

----------


## ابوبكر

*شكراً
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*مشكووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر أخ إيهاب على المجهود
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*تسلم يا سلك معلم معلم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*خليك سوداني يا قرن شطة
بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي 
معظم الفضائيات المصرية المتخصصة وغير المتخصصة فى الرياضة افردت مساحات واسعة فى برامجها لتغطية افراح المريخ بضم حارس افريقيا الاول عصام الحضرى , لان الحدث يستحق هذا الاهتمام غير المسبوق فى حركة تسجيلات وانتقالات اللاعبين فى السودان التى وان تعاظم الاهتمام بها من اعلامنا وصحافتنا المحلية ولكن يبقى الاهتمام الاعلامى فى السودان ومصر بتسجيل الحضرى حدثا استثنائيا ليس بفضل القيمة الفنية للحارس الحضرى والذى يعد مكسبا واضافة لاى فريق يحظى بضمه ولكن لان حارس افريقيا الاول ظل محور الاحداث فى مصر منذ هروبه من الاهلى وحتى تسجيله فى نادى الزمالك وبالتالى من الطبيعى ان نجد الحديث المتكرر عن انتقال الحضرى للعب فى الدورى السودانى بشعار المريخ ,, وقد كان ملفتا للنظر فى عدد من الفضائيات المصرية موضوع تجنيس الحضرى وحالة الدهشة والاستغراب التى سيطرت على عدد من مقدمى هذه البرامج الرياضية حول الكيفية التى نال بها الحضرى الجنسية السودانية ,, فمنهم من قال ان الجنسية كانت تنتظره فى المطار واخر نسب سهولة وسرعة هذا الاجراء فى السودان الى علاقات جمال الوالى وسطوته فى الحزب الحاكم وغيرها من الاجتهادات الاعلامية التى كادت ان تطغى على حدث التسجيل نفسه ,, عموما الحديث عن ( التجنيس ) فى مجال كرة القدم بصفة عامة هو قضية تستحق النقاش الجاد وليس المناكفة بين اعلام المريخ والهلال بحثا عن حلول تغلق هذا الباب بالضبة والمفتاح وتجنبنا اثاره السلبية والنفسية مستقبلا ,, ولكن فى خضم هذا الاهتمام الاعلامى الفضائى المصرى توقفت كثيرا عند مداخلة كابتن عبد المنعم الشهير بقرن شطه عبر برنامج خالد الغندور فى قناة دريم ,, حيث تحدث شطه بلهجة المصرى الاهلاوى وتناسى انه من عندياتنا مستنكرا قبول وموافقة الكابتن حسام البدرى فى تسجيل الحضرى بنادى المريخ وقالها متسائلا بلغة تجريمية ( كيف يسمح البدرى بتسجيل هذا الهارب فى نادى المريخ ,, انه خطأ لايغتفر للبدرى ) !! ورد عليه الغندور ان الاحتراف لايقبل لغة العواطف ومن حق الحضرى ان يبحث عن النادى الذى يلبى طموحاته !! قرن شطه الذى احترف بالنادى الاهلى القاهرى قبل عقود من الزمان لن يكون اهلاويا اكثر من الحضرى الذى منح نادى القرن عشرات البطولات المحلية والافريقية وكذلك لن يكون مصريا اكثر من المدرب حسام البدرى الذى خدم الكرة المصرية لاعبا ومدربا ,, ولكن يبدو ان قرن شطه الذى لازال يتعرض لهجوم اعلامى مصرى شرس منذ ان حشر انفه فى شؤون الكرة المصرية ووجه انتقادا لاذعا عبر اذاعة الشباب والرياضة المصرية للكابتن حسن شحاته عقب هزيمة المنتخب المصرى من منتخب النيجر المتواضع وخرج على الفضائيات يسخر ويتهكم على المنتخب المصرى وجهازه الفنى الامر الذى دفع الاتحاد المصرى لتقديم شكوى رسمية للاتحاد الافريقى ضد قرن شطه بوصفه المدير الفنى بالاتحاد الافريقى وليس من حقه التعليق او التدخل فى شؤون المنتخبات المشاركة فى البطولات الافريقية وقبل الاتحاد الافريقى الشكوى وايد موقف الاتحاد المصرى !! يبدو انه يحاول الان استجداء عطف الاعلام المصرى الذى ينتمى معظمه كما نعلم للاهلى المصرى ,, فالحارس الحضرى لم يعد هاربا كما يدعى شطه وذلك بعدما فصل الاتحاد الدولى فى شكوى الاهلى واسترد له حقوقه المالية من النادى السويسرى وفرض عقوبة الايقاف على الحضرى ,, كذلك الحضرى لم ينضم للمريخ مباشرة من الدورى السويسرى بل عقب عودته الى مصر وخاض تجربتين مع ناديين مصريين هما الاسماعيلى والزمالك وبالتالى تنتفى عنه صفة الهروب !! ايضا تسجيل الحضرى فى المريخ لايمثل ادانة للمدرب حسام البدرى ولن يسيىء لتاريخه مع الاهلى او يسبب له حرجا مع جماهير النادى المصرى والتى لو اطلع شطه على ماكتبته هذه الجماهير فى المنتديات المصرية عقب تعاقده لتدريب نادى المريخ لعرف المكانة التى يحظى بها البدرى فى قلوب الجماهير وهى تؤكد بانه لم يكن محظوظا مع الاهلى ! علما بان حسام البدرى بلسانه وصف تسجيل الحضرى فى المريخ بانه صفقة رابحة جدا وقال انه حذر الحضرى قبل التوقيع بان ينسى الماضى ومشاكله ويركز على مستقبله مع المريخ وهو ما ايده الحضرى فى اول حديث له عقب انتهاء مراسم تسجيله قائلا ( حضرت للعب مع المريخ لتحقيق البطولات المحلية والافريقية ) !! اتمنى من السودانى قرن شطه ان يبحث له عن وسيلة اخرى يستجدى بها عطف الاعلام المصرى والاهلاوى خصوصا وذلك بعيدا عن تسجيل الحضرى فى المريخ وعلاقته بالمدرب حسام البدرى .

*

----------


## wd el7aj

*# لاعب يوغندي بجنسيه سودانيه مع فريق تنزاني
#
# كتب بعض الزملا الاهله محتجين على ما اسموه قدره نادي المريخ على تجنيس اللاعبين الاجانب بسرعه
# زعموا ان المريخ يجنس اللاعب فى نفس يوم وصوله وانتقدوا الظاهره على اعتبار انها تمثل (فى وجهه نظرهم) استخفافا بالجنسيه السودانيه واهانه لها
# حسب زعمهم فقد وصل اليوغندي جوزيف وينو الى الخرطوم صباح امس ونال الجنسيه بطلب من الهلال فى اليوم نفسه
# ما رايكم دام فضلكم
# هل استخف نادي الهلال بالجنسيه السودانيه واهانها عندما استقدم لاعبا من يوغندا واكمل اجراءات تجنيسه بعد ساعات من من وصوله الى السودان
# نريد اجابه ممن زعموا ان امر الجنسيه السودانيه يهمهم
# نعيد ونكرر ، تعاون السلطات مع انديه القمه يحسب لها وليس عليها مع اعترافنا التام با هذا الملف يحتاج الى معالجه تربط حصول اللاعب على الجنسيه بامكانيه خدمه المنتخب الوطني
# الجديد فى الامر ان الهلال الذي طلب تجنيس اللاعب وحصل على موافقه السلطات فشل فى تسجيله
# عدم توقيع اللاعب اليوغندي فى الهلال يعني بقاءه مع ناديه والمشاركه فى دوري ابطال افريقيا مما يعني عدم امكانيه مشاركته مع الهلال فى اذا تم تسجيله فى يونيو المقبل
# والمحصله مشاركه لاعب يوغندي بجنسيه سودانيه مع فريق تنزاني
# نال جوزيف وينو لقب اول محترف سوداني يشارك فى الدوري التنزاني
# عجبي ويا للعجب
#
# غياب المال يتحكم فى تسجيلات الهلال
#
# قبل فتره كتب الحبيب تكعيب صلاح ادريس موكدا ان لجنه التسيير الهلاليه تعاني ازمه ماليه فاحتج انصار اللجنه ونفوا ما كتبه الارباب واستنكروه
# ومرت الايام كخيال احلام وتاكد الجميع من صدق ما كتبه الارباب
# صرح ميشو بعدم رغبته فى سادومبا وقال انه يتقاضي اموالا تفوق عطاءه وذكر ان الهلال يستطيع ان يضم مهاجما اعلى من الزمبابوي فى المستوي واقل منه كلفه وبادله سادومبا نفس الشعور وصرح انه لا يرغب فى البقاء فى الهلال فى وجود ميشو
# لكن حاله عدم الحب المتبادله لم تتحول الى طلاق لان فسخ عقد سادومبا يكلف مالا واللجنه لا تمتلك المال
# وطلب ديمبا الرحيل ومنحه ميشو الضوء الاخضر ولم تتحول رغبته الى واقع بسبب غياب المال
# وسعي ميشو  للتعاقد مع المافع اليوغندي جوزيف وشرعت لجنه التسيير فى مفاوضه اللاعب وناديه واحضرته الى الخرطوم ومنحته الجنسيه السودانيه وكتبت الصحف تبشر بتسجيل اليوغندي فى اخر ايام التسجيلات وتدافعت الجماهير لمتابعه الحدث ولكن الصفقه انهارت بسبب غياب المال ورجعت الجماهير من حيث اتت وفى القلب حسره
# حتي شطب اسامه التعاون استعصي على اللجنه لان شطب اللاعب يكلف اكثر من 150 الف جنيه
# با ختصار تحكم غياب المال فى تسجيلات الهلال
#
# شطه يتدخل فى ما لا يعنيه
#
# دس الكابتن قرن شطه انفه فى ما لايعنيه وهو ينتقد حسام البدري بدعوي انه ارتكب خطاء جسيما لانه دعم تعاقد المريخ مع الحضري بعد كل ما فعله اللاعب مع الاهلى من نكران للجميل
# لعلم شطه حسام البدري مدربا للمريخ وليس الاهلى
# وما فعله الحضري مع الاهلى لا يعني المريخ ولا مديره الفني الحالى فى شيء
# حسنا فعل كابتن خالد الغندور وهو يرد على شطه مؤكدا انه يتحدث بالعاطفه بعيدا عن لغه الاحتراف  وقد فشل شطه فى الرد على مقدم البرنامج وحاول استدرار عطف مشجعي الاهلى بالهجوم على الحضري بادعاء انه اساء للقلعه الحمراء
# وقال لا فض فوه (اللي عملو الحضري مع الاهلي ما يخلهوش يروح اي نادي تاني)
# يا سلام  .... عجيب وغريب امرك يا شطه
# هل تريد للحضري ان يهجر كره القدم لمجرد انه ترك النادي الاهلى وانتقل الى نادي اخر ؟؟
# مره اخري نقول لشطه ومن لف لفه شكر الله سعيكم المريخ ليس فى حاجه لكم
#
# اخر الحقائق
#
# مسارات القرعه تؤكد ان المريخ موعود بمواجهه مولوديه الجزائر او باور ديناموز فى الطريق الى دور المجموعات حال تخطيه المواجهه الاولى
# اما الهلال سيستضم  بالزمالك المصري او الافريقي التونسي حال نجاحه فى الترقى الى المرحله الثانيه
# وهذا يعني ان طريق ممثل السودان الى دور المجموعات سيكون زاخرا بالمطبات الصعبه
# انتر كلوب خطير واسواء ما فى لقائه ان مواجهه الاياب ستكون فى انغولا
# على المريخ ان يحسم الانغولى فى الخرطوم اذا اراد ان يضمن ورقه الترقي الى دور السته عشر
# اما الهلال فسيواجه مطبا صعبا حال تخطيه الدور الاول لان فريقي الزمالك والافريقي خطيران للغايه
# انشغال الدولين مع المنتخب خلال فتره الاعداد فى يناير ومشاركتهم فى بطووله ام افريقيا للمحليين فى فبراير ستكون اكبر مشكله ستواجه القمه للاعداد للبطوله الافريقيه
# ومعاناه المريخ ستكون اكبر لانه تعاقد مع مع مدرب جديد لا يعرف عن لاعبيه شيئا
# لذا نتمني ان يقام معسكر الاعداد فى القاهره ليتمكن حسام البدري من مراقبه اداء لاعبيه فى دوره وادي النيل مطلع الشهر القادم
# الدوليون سيشاركون مع المنتخب من دون اعداد
# وهذا الامر سيعرضهم لخطر الاصابات
# عسكر النتخب الاول فى اسمرا عده مرات وعسكر الاولمبي فى اسمرا وعسكر الشباب فى اسمرا
# واليوم ستغادر بعثه المنتخب الاول الى اسمرا لاقامه معسكرها هناك
# نفسي ومني عيني اعرف ماذا وجد القائمون على امر الاتحاد فى اسمرا ليقيموا كل معسكرات المنتخبات الوطنيه
# الجو فى اسمرا جميل والنسيم عليل
# بعد ان فشلت بكائيات الحضري فى ايقاف تسجيله للمريخ انصرف الاحبه الاهله الزرق الى الحديث عن الغرامه الموقعه عليه متسائلين عن الجهه التى ستدفعها
# حديثهم لا يحمل اشفاقا على المريخ  وحارس القرن ولدنا سيظهر مع المريخ فى اول مباراة
# موضوع اللاعب اليوغندي صاحب الجنسيه السودانيه المشارك فى الدوري التنزاني اولى باهتمامكم
# تضج ساحه ناديهم بالازمات ومعظم كتابهم مشغولون بالحضري وغرامته
# لو  كانت لجنه تسجيلات المريخ تعلم ان لجنه شيخ العرب لن تتمكن من تسجيل لاعب سيمبا لا جلت ضم الباشا وسجلت وينو  فى خانه رمزي صالح لتعفيه من حرج العوده من حيث اتي بلا تسجيل
# لو علمنا ازمتكم لاقلنا عثرتكم
# مساء امس سافر السوداني وينو الى بلاده حزينا اسفا
# لماذا لم يتدخل الارباب لتسجيله لاهلى شندي طالما انه حصل على الجنسيه السودانيه ؟
# كان الحبيب تخميس قادرا على تحمل قيمه الصفقه والارسنال يستاهل
# فرطت فى فرصه ذهبيه يا ارباب
# اخر خبر: جوزيف وينو ؟؟ !!
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاستثمار الرياضي الحلقة المفقودة !!

الاستثمار والتسويق الرياضي أصبح يلعب دوراً مهماً وحيوياً في تطوير الرياضة هو واحدة من أهم الأدوات الاقتصادية ذات النفع الكبير والمردود الايجابي نحو بناء إستراتيجية رياضية مستقبلية ترتكز عليها الأجيال القادمة.
الاستثمار والتسويق الرياضي لا شك أنه يساعد الأندية على نفض همومها ومشاكلها وتنمية مواردها لان الاستثمار في مجال الرياضة أحال واقع بلدان إلى النمو والتطور وعندنا لجان التسويق والاستثمار في الأندية والإتحاد العام أسم فقط فإدارات الأندية مشغولة بالنشاط اليوم لفرقها من شطب تسجيلات معسكرات منافسات مشاكل لاعبين إضافة إلى الصراع الذي تقوده المعارضة لإسقاطها والاتحاد العام أعضاؤه كما ذكرنا سابقاً تطوير الكرة آخر همهم فليس لديهم الوقت للنظر في ملف الاستثمار والتسويق الرياضي المفقود من المنظومة لانشغالهم بالبزنس الخاص بهم والسفريات المجانية المتواصلة والتمتع بلذة التنقل في السحاب وطيب الإقامة في الفنادق الفخيمة وركوب السيارات الفارهة والنثريات والبدلات التي تصرف لهم من الاتحادات إضافة إلى الهدايا التي تقدم لهم من والأهل والأصدقاء عند مغادرتهم إلى ربوع الوطن ولذلك لم يفكروا في نفض الغبار عن ملف الاستثمار والتسويق الرياضي وتسليط الضوء عليه لجذب المستثمرين. 
الاستثمار في مجال الرياضة، أصبح الآن محور الارتكاز في الاستثمار كالأسهم والعقار والسياحة وغيرها، ولقد أتجه بعض رجال الأعمال العرب إلى الاستثمار في مجال الرياضة حيث قام الشيخ منصور بن زايد بشراء نادي مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي لكرة القدم وأيضاً رجل الأعمال الإماراتي، سليمان الفهيم، الذي إشترى نادي بورتسموث الانجليزي ولا ننسى أول المستثمرين العرب في المجال الرياضي كان رجل الأعمال السعودي الشيخ صالح كامل الذي أنشأ قنوات art الرياضية التي قامت بشراء معظم الدوريات العرب بأسعار قليلة وبيعها بمبالغ كبيرة مع بطولات أخرى أيضا شملتها صفقة الشراء من المنافسات الأفريقية والأوروبية المختلفة، وكأس العالم وغيرها من النشاطات والمناسبات الرياضية المختلفة وأخيراً تم بيعها لقناة الجزيرة الرياضية القطرية مقابل 2 مليار و750 مليون دولار بعد ما حققت أرباح خيالية من هذه القنوات وهذا يدل على أن الاستثمار في الرياضة مربح بنسبة كبيرة فلقد أصبحت الرياضة الآن مصدر دخل هائل في العالم كله وتجارة وكرة القدم حدثت فيها متغيرات هائلة جذبت رجال الأعمال والشركات للاستثمار في مجال الرياضة.
يجب على إتحاد كرة القدم أن يقيم الندوات الخاصة بثقافة الاستثمار والتسويق الرياضي تحت إشراف متخصصين في التسويق والاستثمار وصياغة العقود لتشجيع الشركات ورجال الأعمال وشركات التصنيع الرياضي لدخول عالم الاستثمار والتنمية الرياضية وتقديم كل التسهيلات اللازمة لهم في إبرام العقود الإستثمارية والتمويلية لرعاية المناسبات الرياضية والاتحادات والأندية الكبيرة فالفرص الاستثمارية إذا سوقت بطريقة احترافية سيكون لها مردود إيجابي يفيد الدولة والاتحاد والأندية إقتصادياً ويسهم في تطوير اللعبة. 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] 
لاعب يوغندي بجنسيه سودانيه مع فريق تنزاني

# كتب بعض الزملا الاهله محتجين على ما اسموه قدره نادي المريخ على تجنيس اللاعبين الاجانب بسرعه
# زعموا ان المريخ يجنس اللاعب فى نفس يوم وصوله وانتقدوا الظاهره على اعتبار انها تمثل (فى وجهه نظرهم) استخفافا بالجنسيه السودانيه واهانه لها
# حسب زعمهم فقد وصل اليوغندي جوزيف وينو الى الخرطوم صباح امس ونال الجنسيه بطلب من الهلال فى اليوم نفسه
# ما رايكم دام فضلكم
# هل استخف نادي الهلال بالجنسيه السودانيه واهانها عندما استقدم لاعبا من يوغندا واكمل اجراءات تجنيسه بعد ساعات من من وصوله الى السودان
# نريد اجابه ممن زعموا ان امر الجنسيه السودانيه يهمهم
# نعيد ونكرر ، تعاون السلطات مع انديه القمه يحسب لها وليس عليها مع اعترافنا التام با هذا الملف يحتاج الى معالجه تربط حصول اللاعب على الجنسيه بامكانيه خدمه المنتخب الوطني
# الجديد فى الامر ان الهلال الذي طلب تجنيس اللاعب وحصل على موافقه السلطات فشل فى تسجيله
# عدم توقيع اللاعب اليوغندي فى الهلال يعني بقاءه مع ناديه والمشاركه فى دوري ابطال افريقيا مما يعني عدم امكانيه مشاركته مع الهلال فى اذا تم تسجيله فى يونيو المقبل
# والمحصله مشاركه لاعب يوغندي بجنسيه سودانيه مع فريق تنزاني
# نال جوزيف وينو لقب اول محترف سوداني يشارك فى الدوري التنزاني
# عجبي ويا للعجب

غياب المال يتحكم فى تسجيلات الهلال

# قبل فتره كتب الحبيب تكعيب صلاح ادريس موكدا ان لجنه التسيير الهلاليه تعاني ازمه ماليه فاحتج انصار اللجنه ونفوا ما كتبه الارباب واستنكروه
# ومرت الايام كخيال احلام وتاكد الجميع من صدق ما كتبه الارباب
# صرح ميشو بعدم رغبته فى سادومبا وقال انه يتقاضي اموالا تفوق عطاءه وذكر ان الهلال يستطيع ان يضم مهاجما اعلى من الزمبابوي فى المستوي واقل منه كلفه وبادله سادومبا نفس الشعور وصرح انه لا يرغب فى البقاء فى الهلال فى وجود ميشو
# لكن حاله عدم الحب المتبادله لم تتحول الى طلاق لان فسخ عقد سادومبا يكلف مالا واللجنه لا تمتلك المال
# وطلب ديمبا الرحيل ومنحه ميشو الضوء الاخضر ولم تتحول رغبته الى واقع بسبب غياب المال
# وسعي ميشو للتعاقد مع المافع اليوغندي جوزيف وشرعت لجنه التسيير فى مفاوضه اللاعب وناديه واحضرته الى الخرطوم ومنحته الجنسيه السودانيه وكتبت الصحف تبشر بتسجيل اليوغندي فى اخر ايام التسجيلات وتدافعت الجماهير لمتابعه الحدث ولكن الصفقه انهارت بسبب غياب المال ورجعت الجماهير من حيث اتت وفى القلب حسره
# حتي شطب اسامه التعاون استعصي على اللجنه لان شطب اللاعب يكلف اكثر من 150 الف جنيه
# با ختصار تحكم غياب المال فى تسجيلات الهلال

شطه يتدخل فى ما لا يعنيه

# دس الكابتن قرن شطه انفه فى ما لايعنيه وهو ينتقد حسام البدري بدعوي انه ارتكب خطاء جسيما لانه دعم تعاقد المريخ مع الحضري بعد كل ما فعله اللاعب مع الاهلى من نكران للجميل
# لعلم شطه حسام البدري مدربا للمريخ وليس الاهلى
# وما فعله الحضري مع الاهلى لا يعني المريخ ولا مديره الفني الحالى فى شيء
# حسنا فعل كابتن خالد الغندور وهو يرد على شطه مؤكدا انه يتحدث بالعاطفه بعيدا عن لغه الاحتراف وقد فشل شطه فى الرد على مقدم البرنامج وحاول استدرار عطف مشجعي الاهلى بالهجوم على الحضري بادعاء انه اساء للقلعه الحمراء
# وقال لا فض فوه (اللي عملو الحضري مع الاهلي ما يخلهوش يروح اي نادي تاني)
# يا سلام .... عجيب وغريب امرك يا شطه
# هل تريد للحضري ان يهجر كره القدم لمجرد انه ترك النادي الاهلى وانتقل الى نادي اخر ؟؟
# مره اخري نقول لشطه ومن لف لفه شكر الله سعيكم المريخ ليس فى حاجه لكم

اخر الحقائق

# مسارات القرعه تؤكد ان المريخ موعود بمواجهه مولوديه الجزائر او باور ديناموز فى الطريق الى دور المجموعات حال تخطيه المواجهه الاولى
# اما الهلال سيستضم بالزمالك المصري او الافريقي التونسي حال نجاحه فى الترقى الى المرحله الثانيه
# وهذا يعني ان طريق ممثل السودان الى دور المجموعات سيكون زاخرا بالمطبات الصعبه
# انتر كلوب خطير واسواء ما فى لقائه ان مواجهه الاياب ستكون فى انغولا
# على المريخ ان يحسم الانغولى فى الخرطوم اذا اراد ان يضمن ورقه الترقي الى دور السته عشر
# اما الهلال فسيواجه مطبا صعبا حال تخطيه الدور الاول لان فريقي الزمالك والافريقي خطيران للغايه
# انشغال الدولين مع المنتخب خلال فتره الاعداد فى يناير ومشاركتهم فى بطووله ام افريقيا للمحليين فى فبراير ستكون اكبر مشكله ستواجه القمه للاعداد للبطوله الافريقيه
# ومعاناه المريخ ستكون اكبر لانه تعاقد مع مع مدرب جديد لا يعرف عن لاعبيه شيئا
# لذا نتمني ان يقام معسكر الاعداد فى القاهره ليتمكن حسام البدري من مراقبه اداء لاعبيه فى دوره وادي النيل مطلع الشهر القادم
# الدوليون سيشاركون مع المنتخب من دون اعداد
# وهذا الامر سيعرضهم لخطر الاصابات
# عسكر النتخب الاول فى اسمرا عده مرات وعسكر الاولمبي فى اسمرا وعسكر الشباب فى اسمرا
# واليوم ستغادر بعثه المنتخب الاول الى اسمرا لاقامه معسكرها هناك
# نفسي ومني عيني اعرف ماذا وجد القائمون على امر الاتحاد فى اسمرا ليقيموا كل معسكرات المنتخبات الوطنيه
# الجو فى اسمرا جميل والنسيم عليل
# بعد ان فشلت بكائيات الحضري فى ايقاف تسجيله للمريخ انصرف الاحبه الاهله الزرق الى الحديث عن الغرامه الموقعه عليه متسائلين عن الجهه التى ستدفعها
# حديثهم لا يحمل اشفاقا على المريخ وحارس القرن ولدنا سيظهر مع المريخ فى اول مباراة
# موضوع اللاعب اليوغندي صاحب الجنسيه السودانيه المشارك فى الدوري التنزاني اولى باهتمامكم
# تضج ساحه ناديهم بالازمات ومعظم كتابهم مشغولون بالحضري وغرامته
# لو كانت لجنه تسجيلات المريخ تعلم ان لجنه شيخ العرب لن تتمكن من تسجيل لاعب سيمبا لا جلت ضم الباشا وسجلت وينو فى خانه رمزي صالح لتعفيه من حرج العوده من حيث اتي بلا تسجيل
# لو علمنا ازمتكم لاقلنا عثرتكم
# مساء امس سافر السوداني وينو الى بلاده حزينا اسفا
# لماذا لم يتدخل الارباب لتسجيله لاهلى شندي طالما انه حصل على الجنسيه السودانيه ؟
# كان الحبيب تخميس قادرا على تحمل قيمه الصفقه والارسنال يستاهل
# فرطت فى فرصه ذهبيه يا ارباب
# اخر خبر: جوزيف وينو ؟؟ !! ﻿

[/justify]
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أيطبوووووووووووووووووووووووظ
                        	*

----------


## najma

*كل الشكر ليك يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*نقول الحمد لله ونخلف رجل علي رجل  الف شكر للكتاب والناقلاب للاحباب
                        	*

----------


## طه شبرا

*الله يديكم الصحة والعافية يا صفوة المريخ...
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف شكر ليكم يا شباب على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

حسام البدري:
الوالي تحدث معي عن إمكانية ضم عصام الحضرى من الناحية الفنية نظرا لحاجة الفريق لحارس ذو قدرات خاصة، وكان ردى عليه من منطلق الامانة العملية ان الحضرى حارس لا يختلف عليه اثنان وانه يوافق على التعاقد معه بصفته المدير الفنى للفريق.



اجمل خبر سمعتو اقصد قريته خخخ حتي الان
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تشكر كتيير حبيبنا الغالي ايهاب
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*حضري دا حلو حلا


السيطره
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*الله يديك العافيه يا إيهاب 
شايل همنا دايما  
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين ايهاب وشيخ طارق !!
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مجهود مقدر ومعتبر يا شباب وجزيتوا خيرا
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*كل الدنيا تابعت نواح.. وبكاء.. وأطنان الدموع الزرقاء التي سكبها صحافيو وإداريو وأقطاب الهلال.. طوال الفترة السابقة.. عن هوان الجنسية السودانية.. وعن محاباة الاتحاد السوداني لمريخ وسعيه لتسهيل وإنجاح تسجيلات المريخ..!!
• تابعنا الأخ صلاح إدريس رئيس نادي الهلال وقطبه الكبير.. وهو يدحض صلاحية قانون الحريات الأربع.. ويؤكد عدم سريان هذا القانون إلا في السودان.. مع أننا لا نستطيع إحصاء عدد الذين يعملون ويمتلكون ويمارسون التجارة من السودانيين في مصر.. وفقاً لهذا القانون..
• وقرأنا بسخرية بالغة تحول عدد غير قليل من صحافي النادي الأزرق.. إلى خبراء كبار في علم القانون.. والفقه الدستوري.. والجدل والمنطق والديالتيك.. والشريعة.. والأحكام ... والقضاء..
• وضحكنا حتى الانكفاء.. على سفسطة الأخ الأستاذ الكبير.. قسم خالد.. وهو يجزم أن الاتحاد يجامل المريخ.. ومتنا من الضحك وقسم يورد دليلاً دامغاً على محاباة الاتحاد للمريخ.. وهو يسمح (لشيكوزي).. باللعب لستة أشهر بعد تطبيق قرار الاتحاد بمنع التعاقد مع حراس مرمى..!!
• فعلاً صحافي هلالابي 100% يا قسم خالد.!! .. واضح أن معايير الإعلام الأزرق المطففة.. أصبحت قيماً يرثها هؤلاء جيلاً بعد جيل..
• إن أكبر الأدلة التي تؤكد هلالية الاتحاد السوداني الصارخة. وترصده بالمريخ.. هو إصداره لقانون (شيكوزي) الذي قصد به منع المريخ من تقوية فريقه.. وإفقاده أهم عناصر قوته آنذاك.. ولأن القوانين لا تطبق بأثر رجعي.. كان يجب أن يفرض المريخ على الاتحاد أن يقبل باستمرار (شيكوزي) حتى الموت.. أو يشطبه المريخ.. لأن المادة الزرقاء الخاصة التي تم اعتمادها.. لا تسري على شيكوزي الذي تم قيده قبلها..!! وكان يمكن للمريخ كسب أي قضية ترفع في هذا الخصوص..!!
• خالد عز الدين.. قدم مرافعة وطنية مؤثرة عن هوان الجنسية السودانية التي سيتم قيد الحضري بها للمريخ.. شوف بالله..!!
• هل سمع خالد.. وقسم.. وغيرهم من الفدائيين السودانيين من كتائب القسام الاستشهادية الجدد.. بجميلة اولداما.؟؟
• هل سمع هؤلاء القادمون من ألوية الدبابين في ورديتها الأخيرة من الاستوائية.. بالمدعو بيتر إسرائيل جيمس تل أبيب.. وكيف أنه أحد الذين حصلوا على شهادة الجنسية السودانية المفترى عليها.. عبر النادي الباكي الآن على هوان الجنسية السودانية؟!
• خلونا من بيتر إسرائيل البعيد داك.. يا خالد.. ويا قسم.. كونوا أمناء لمرة واحدة.. وخبرونا كيف حصل الأوغندي جوزيف أينو.. على الجنسية السودانية.. قبل أن تطأ قدماه الأجواء السودانية...!! بل كيف حصل هذا الأوغندي على الجنسية السودانية التي تبررها الجهة المانحة بإعانة الأندية السودانية لتحقيق النجاح في بطولات القارة.!! علماً أن هذا الأوغندي لا يحمل هذا الشرط.. لأنه لا يلعب لأي ناد سوداني.. ولن يلعب له طوال الفترة التي منحت من أجلها الجنسية..!!
• إن على الإعلام الأزرق الكف عن الاعتماد على غباء الآخرين.. و إيقاف محاولات التذاكي الساذجة التي يتعامل بها مع الشعب السوداني منذ إطلالته على الدنيا..!!
• إن أكبر أضرار الصحافة.. ضربت هذا الحقل عندما كانت كل الصحف المتخصصة ترزح تحت هيمنة رأس المال الهلالي..
• أضاعت تلك الصحف المدجنة.. الموجهة.. كل القيم الرسالية لهذه المهنة تماماً.. و قلبت كل معاييرها رأساً على عقب..
• حتى أصبحنا نرى في هذا البلد بعضاً من الناس مقتنعاً بأن (فريق من غير بطولات) يساوي فرق بطولات.. وأن الوصيف هو الشامبيون.. وأن الشامبيون أقل درجة من الوصافة.. أي والله.. وصلنا هذه الدرجة من الغباء. ووصل بعض من قراء الصحف الرياضية.. أنهم لم يعودوا يفرقون بين الأول والثاني في ترتيب أولادهم في المدارس..
• المطلوب الآن.. علاج جذري ناجح لكل الأخطاء الكارثية للصحافة الرياضية. ليس من أجل الصحافة نفسها كمهنة ابتلاها بعض الذين قدر لهم قيادتها في زمان قديم بمعايير سمحت لكل من هب ودب بامتهانها والتكسب منها.
• ولكن من أجل الهلال.. ناديكم الذي بلغ من العمر عتياً.. ولا زال أقل فعلياً وبحساب الانجازات والأرقام.. أقل كثيراً من نصف أندية سيكافا.
• صححوا المعايير التي أضعتم ثلاثين عاماً من الجهود والأموال لتطفيفها.
• أعيدوا الأمور إلى نصابها الصحيح.. اعترفوا لجمهوركم المسكين المخدوع.. بأن الأول ليس الثاني أو الثالث بأي حال.. وأن الشامبيون أكبر من الوصيف مهما طالت الأكاذيب.. وكثرت المساحيق والكريمات ومهما برع خبراء التجميل..
• قولوا لهم إن سيكافا بطولة هامة.. وقوية جداً.. لذا ما زالت بعيداً عن يد الهلال رغم قوته.. لأن أجهل طفل سيسأل نفسه بكل تأكيد.. إذا كانت سيكافا بكل هذا الضعف.. لماذا لم يفز بها الهلال بكل قوته التي يتحدثون عنها؟!..
• قولوا لهم إن كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية التي فاز بها المريخ.. تتساوى تماماً مع بطولة الأندية الأفريقية.. لأنها آنذاك لم يطبق النظام الأوروبي.. الذي يأخذ بطولتيه من روليت الدوريات.. ولا يهتم بأبطال الكؤوس.. عكس الكاف الذي كان يعتمد نظاماً صارماً.. لكل منافسة على حدة.. إذ يمثل بطل الدوري في بطولة الأندية أبطال الدوري.. ويمثل بطل الكأس في بطولة الأندية أبطال الكؤوس... ولا يسمح بتداخل أي من البطولتين في بعضهما..
• صحيح أن (الكاف) عدل معاييره بعد عام 2000... واعتمد النظام الأوروبي.. وأصبحت بموجبة الكونفدرالية أقل من الشامبيونزليق... لاحظوا.. أن الاسم نفسه تم تغييره.
• قولوا لجمهوركم.. إننا كذبنا عليكم وظلمنا كل الحكام الذين ظللنا نحملهم دائماً نتائج هزائم فريقكم... والدليل أن الهلال سقط في أول وآخر وكل الاختبارات التي تم إسناد مبارياته لطاقم (تحكيم هجين)...
• قولوا لهم.. إننا كذبنا ونحن نكتب عن ظلم خالد عبد الرحمن للهلال في نهائي كأس السودان لان.. خالد هو الذي منع الهلال من خسارة كارثية.. لو أنه طبق القانون واحتسب ركلة الجزاء الواضحة لعمر بخيت مع مصعب عمر.. وأنذره واحتسب ركلة الجزاء النموذجية لمعز محجوب مع هنو الذي أمسكه في الركنية..!!
• كونوا أمينين مع الله أولاً.. وأنفسكم ثانياً.. ومع شعب الهلال ثالثاً.. واعترفوا بأن الهلال هو النادي الوحيد الذي يتبع لاتحاد في الدنيا.. تختفي كل التقارير التي تدين نجومه وتجرده من النقاط.. مساهمة من الاتحاد ليفوز بالبطولات.
• يا أخي.. أصحوا شوية.. دا زمن العولمة.. والتعليم... والأرقام... وكفوا عن الاعتماد على إنشاء.. والأكاذيب.. ودغدغة العواطف الرخيصة.. فهذا ليس زمانها بأي حال..
آخر الأجراس
انتظر نبل ومصداقية وشجاعة الأرباب
• كنت أتمنى.. ولا زلت أنتظر من الأخ صلاح إدريس الذي طالما ظل يرفع عقيرته واصماً فوز المريخ بالممتاز.. بأنه بفعل فاعل.. أن يحدث الدنيا بشجاعته المعروفة.. عن أيادي هذا الفاعل في كثير من انجازات ناديه..
• أتمنى أن نسمع رأي الأستاذ الصحافي الأرباب في فضيحة إعادة مباراة نيل الحصاحيصا والهلال بطولة الوزير محمد الشيخ مدني.. ويزيدنا عن الفاعلين الكثير الذين يزيفون الوقائع ويسرقون حقائق التاريخ على عينك يا تاجر.. وأي الأندية السودانية أكثر حظاً مع هؤلاء..؟؟
• أما بالنسبة للزملاء الأصدقاء قسم وخالد.. وغيرهم عليهم قبل الحديث عن محاباة إتحاد شمس وجعفر للمريخ.. أن يجيبوا على السؤال بالغ الأهمية.. أين اختفى تقرير نهائي الدوري الممتاز؟؟.. كما زعم مجدي شمس الدين..

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاعضاء الذين شاهدوا الموضوع  180 عضو
عدد المشاهدات 726

A Alfadel, aaddil, Abobakr ramdan, abu basil, مانديلا-89, محمد العليقي, محمد خيرى, محمد حسن حامد, محمد زين العابدين, محمد زعل, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, أحمد عبد القادر, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محب المريخ, محي الدين طه أحمد, مجدالدين شريف, ajaj76, Aladdin, alhawii, andy09, مريخابي صميم, مريخابي شارع الخزان, مريخابي شرس, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, أسامة خوجلي, asimayis, معراج, aymon7, az3d, azzreem, bakri2010, BigMo, الأبيض ضميرك, المبرمج, المكاجر, الاحمر الزنجي, الاستاذ, الجامرابي, الحارث, الجيلي شاور محمد, الحجاج, الحوشابي, الدكتور المريخابي, الصادق هبانى, الشائب, السفاح, الصفوى, العجب حبيبي, الظريف, الغسينابي, الفاتح الياباني, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النجم السامق, الوطن الغالي, الكردفانى, ابراهيم 258, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم خلف الله, ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ابو متاب, ابو راما, ابواخلاص, ابوايلاف, ابوبكر, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الدباسي, احمد جبريل, احمد عتيق, احب المريخ, ارخبيل, اسماعيل, اسامة النور, comndan, انا سوداني انا, اواب محمد, dawzna, DERNA, doshka, Ehab M. Ali*, بدوري, ترطيبة, بشيردعاك, ezoo2t, توفيق, fanan, hass6666, hishamkh11, د.ابوبكر, جمال البشير, جمال بلل, خلف الله الهادى, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد عيساوي, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, ياسر المشرف, حافظ النور, حبيب النجمة, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, حسن دحدوح, جواندي*, حودا, jamal85, kramahmad, m3bdo, majdi, majedsiddig, mawia eriba, meriekhabygidan, mhmd altayb, midris3, mnusur, Mohamed Mirghani, mohammed_h_o, mosa2000, mozamel1, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, najma, nona, nouriomer, شمس الدين شريف, سامي احمد ابراهيم, سامى جنابى, ستيفن وورغو, زى العجب, صديق, omer shams, osman, زول وبس, red dragon, RED PLANET, riyad saad, sonstar, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمر صالح, عباس التنقر, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبداللطيف, عجبكو(ميسي), viva 2020, wael uk, wd el7aj, yassirali66, فهرنهايت, zizolab, zorba, هجو الأقرع, هشام احمدموسى, نادرالداني, نبيل فنجري, ود من الله, ود الباقر, ود البقعة, ود الحلة, ود الشامي, ودالتوم, ودالعلياب, ودحمدون, ودساردية, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي, نعيم عجيمي, طارق حامد, طارق عثمان, طه شبرا, طوكراوي, كته, كدكول, كروبين, كورنجى
*

----------

